# I called Natural Balance yesterday



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You must all think I'm crazy--I'm STILL on the fence about switching brands or not. My rationale now is that because of their recalls in the recent past, they will be more than cautious this time around. Maybe that's lame. Anyway, I called them yesterday because I wanted to know if and when they were going to re-release the Venison and Brown rice kibble that had formerly been recalled. It was supposed to be back in stores now (according to Petco). Anyway, NB told me that it is, in fact, being re-released this coming week and will probably hit the stores in the week or so after that. So late August. AND...there will no longer be any Venison and brown rice. She told me it is now Venison and Sweet potato (no more rice). So anyway, I'll have to think about it...Ollie is almost done with his current bag of NB...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> You must all think I'm crazy--I'm STILL on the fence about switching brands or not. My rationale now is that because of their recalls in the recent past, they will be more than cautious this time around. Maybe that's lame. Anyway, I called them yesterday because I wanted to know if and when they were going to re-release the Venison and Brown rice kibble that had formerly been recalled. It was supposed to be back in stores now (according to Petco). Anyway, NB told me that it is, in fact, being re-released this coming week and will probably hit the stores in the week or so after that. So late August. AND...there will no longer be any Venison and brown rice. She told me it is now Venison and Sweet potato (no more rice). So anyway, I'll have to think about it...Ollie is almost done with his current bag of NB...[/B]


Have you thought of possibly trying California Natural for Ollie? I remember you have said he is sensitive to certain things. The food is made for dogs with sensitivities. Just a thought.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to assume that all rice is an import & the Natural Balance co. no longer trusts that it will be safe. I keep away from any dogfood now that has rice, rice products or gluten. I don't trust it either & never will again.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419512
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I looked into the CA natural--there are just so many. I think my next runner up is Nature's Variety--they have several flavors for sensitivities and you can switch back and forth between flavors. I will look into the CA Natural again--thanks for the reminder!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I had my malt on natures variety freeze dried venison for a few months for breakfast. He loved it. He did well on it at first, but then became allergic to it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pam, I would really recommend switching to Natures Variety. I've had Lady on it for about a year now with great results. More than that, though, I just had a very informative conversation with Lady's opthamologist yesterday. Her eye problems are related to her diabetes and I made a joking comment about learning a hard and expensive lesson about too many treats. 

We began discussing diabetes and he said that years ago you never heard of a pet with diabetes and now it's almost an epidemic like it is with people. He said the primary reason is the commercial pet foods that we are feeding our cats and dogs. They are are loaded with carbohydrates and dogs and especially cats can't process them. Studies have shown that cats can become diabetic just from eating a high carb commercial diet alone.

I told him that I'd been feeding Lady Natures Variety Prairie and he said that was one of the only commercial foods he would recommend. He said it was an excellent food. He said both cats and dogs need a high protein, low carb diet and Natures Variety addressed those dietary needs. 

I found an article from Waltham on the subject. Although it's primarily about feline diabetes, it discusses canine diabetes, too.

http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2006/02/felin...ion-key-to.html


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I've had really good results with the Nature's Variety freeze dried raw formulas (I don't rehydrate them, its too messy in their beards). Even my finicky eater likes their venison and their lamb!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I've had really good results with the Nature's Variety freeze dried raw formulas (I don't rehydrate them, its too messy in their beards). Even my finicky eater likes their venison and their lamb![/B]


My malt is so picky and just loves the freeze dried too. I don't just mean loves, but I think it is his absolute favorite food he has tasted. Went nuts for it. I am sad for him that he can't tolerate it anymore.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention Lady gets their kibble (which has a little grain) and canned which is grain free. Since she is diabetic and has a weakened immune system, it isn't safe to feed her raw because her body can't handle bacteria like a normal dog can.

So even if you choose not to feed raw, they have really high quality kibble and canned.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I forgot to mention Lady gets their kibble (which has a little grain) and canned which is grain free. Since she is diabetic and has a weakened immune system, it isn't safe to feed her raw because her body can't handle bacteria like a normal dog can.
> 
> So even if you choose not to feed raw, they have really high quality kibble and canned.[/B]


Do you know who makes their canned food? Thanks.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419617
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did end up calling natures variety and in case anyone else is interested I was told that menu foods makes their canned food.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it says that on their website. Their canned is 100% grain free, though, so it wasn't involved in the recall since that was only wheat and rice products.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did end up calling natures variety and in case anyone else is interested I was told that menu foods makes their canned food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, it says that on their website. Their canned is 100% grain free, though, so it wasn't involved in the recall since that was only wheat and rice products.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't know that it is on their website. I didn't mind calling and asking. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423749
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it says that on their website. Their canned is 100% grain free, though, so it wasn't involved in the recall since that was only wheat and rice products.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't know that it is on their website. I didn't mind calling and asking. I'm glad I did.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry. I didn't see your question until now. Here's what it says on their website:

http://www.naturesvariety.com/links/News/M...rom%20Sandy.pdf


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423758
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did end up calling natures variety and in case anyone else is interested I was told that menu foods makes their canned food.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, it says that on their website. Their canned is 100% grain free, though, so it wasn't involved in the recall since that was only wheat and rice products.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't know that it is on their website. I didn't mind calling and asking. I'm glad I did.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry. I didn't see your question until now. Here's what it says on their website:

http://www.naturesvariety.com/links/News/M...rom%20Sandy.pdf
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats ok, no problem.


----------

